# Research suggests endometriosis pregnancies more likely to end in miscarriage



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

Just spotted this - shared by the endometriosis society: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-3123949/Warning-womb-disorder-raises-risk-miscarriage-Millions-women-condition-endometriosis-monitored-closely.html

It's basically suggesting that if you have endo you should be monitored more thoroughly in pregnancy due to an increased risk of miscarriage. When I raised concerns about two years ago that if I got pregnant I'd miscarry, the 'specialist' said that there wasn't a risk... Well it's a good thing they now appear to have noticed there is a risk!

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

The BBC has also covered it:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-33115478

Researchers found that endometriosis increases the odds of a miscarriage by 76 percent, increases the risk of premature birth by 26 percent and chances of needing a caesarean section by 40 percent. The odds of an ectopic pregnancy -- the fetus developing outside of the womb -- tripled from 0.6 percent to 1.6 percent.

/links


----------



## NeMiss (Mar 8, 2013)

I suffered an MMC last year at nine weeks and I always assumed it was a chromosome thing, this article just added an extra layer of terror to the whole experience . Always thought endo affected your chances of getting pregnant not staying pregnant as well


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

NeMiss, please don't be terrified. Endo does appear to raise the odds of poor pregnancy outcome, but at your age the odds are still in your favour for a good outcome if you get a BFP, even taking the endo issue into account. 

The data quality isn't super-great, but only something like 60-65% of 1st trimester miscarriages are due to chromosomal abnormalities (they used to believe it was a much higher percentage, but additional data collected doesn't support this). So there are lots of miscarriages that happen for reasons we don't understand well yet, and most of those women still go on to have healthy babies in other pregnancies.

I have a presumptive diagnosis of endo (tubes blocked with no history of infection, very severe menstrual pain as a younger woman until going on birth control pills, but never had a lap), and like you I also have fibroids. My first pregnancy did end in a miscarriage. But I'm 17+ weeks along this time, and so far everything looks great. Lots and lots of women with endo do go on to have healthy babies in the end, and I'm hoping to be one of them. I hope you will be too.


----------



## kazzzee (Jul 29, 2014)

I didn't mean to worry anyone - it just annoyed me that when I said about my concerns to a doctor before my NHS cycle they completely dismissed it. It's important that we ask for full monitoring of our pregnancies and this research should mean they take it seriously.


----------



## NeMiss (Mar 8, 2013)

CrazyHorse - thanks for the kind words and reassurance, huge congrats to you and fingers crossed all the way   I feel at little better now.

Kazzzee - it's ok, I'm downregging atm so my emotional settings are on max anyway, it doesn't take much to set me off   Seriously though, I really hope NHS and private clinics take a serious look at this research and put some extra support in place for women at risk.


----------

